# ERROR: dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12 failed.

## fredvin27

Hola, estaba actualizando mi sistema con emerge --update --deep --newuse world y todo el proceso iba bien hasta que llego a dev-libs/libusb marcando la siguiente serie de errores :S espero q me puedan decir que significa el error, porq llevo muy poco en gentoo y no tengo mucho conocimiento...Gracias y espero q alguien sepa como resolver esto, o a q se debe  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

[code:1:b914dc797d]>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libusb-0.1.12.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying 0.1.12-fbsd.patch ...

[A[104C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12/work/libusb-0.1.12' ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running aclocal ...

[A[104C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running libtoolize --copy --force --automake ...

[A[104C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running aclocal ...

[A[104C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoconf ...

[A[104C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoheader ...

[A[104C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running automake --add-missing --copy --foreign ...

[A[104C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: libusb-0.1.12

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12/work/libusb-0.1.12 ...

 * econf: updating libusb-0.1.12/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating libusb-0.1.12/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-debug --enable-build-docs --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 98304

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for correct ltmain.sh version... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for what USB OS support... Linux

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) gcc3

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for vprintf... yes

checking for _doprnt... no

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking limits.h usability... yes

checking limits.h presence... yes

checking for limits.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking values.h usability... yes

checking values.h presence... yes

checking for values.h... yes

checking for memmove... yes

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking if we should build the documentation... yes

checking for jade... jade

checking for Doxygen tools... checking for dot... /usr/bin/dot

checking for doxygen... /usr/bin/doxygen

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating libusb.spec

config.status: creating libusb-config

config.status: creating libusb.pc

config.status: creating tests/Makefile

config.status: creating README

config.status: creating INSTALL.libusb

config.status: creating usb.h

config.status: creating Doxyfile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing default commands

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12/work/libusb-0.1.12'

Making all in .

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12/work/libusb-0.1.12'

depbase=`echo usb.lo | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.lo$||'`;\

	/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H   -I.   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT usb.lo -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o usb.lo usb.c &&\

	mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Plo

depbase=`echo error.lo | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.lo$||'`;\

	/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H   -I.   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT error.lo -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o error.lo error.c &&\

	mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Plo

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT error.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/error.Tpo -c error.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/error.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT error.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/error.Tpo -c error.c -o error.o >/dev/null 2>&1

depbase=`echo descriptors.lo | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.lo$||'`;\

	/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H   -I.   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT descriptors.lo -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o descriptors.lo descriptors.c &&\

	mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Plo

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT usb.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/usb.Tpo -c usb.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/usb.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT usb.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/usb.Tpo -c usb.c -o usb.o >/dev/null 2>&1

depbase=`echo linux.lo | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.lo$||'`;\

	/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H   -I.   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT linux.lo -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o linux.lo linux.c &&\

	mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Plo

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT descriptors.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/descriptors.Tpo -c descriptors.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/descriptors.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT descriptors.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/descriptors.Tpo -c descriptors.c -o descriptors.o >/dev/null 2>&1

depbase=`echo usbpp.lo | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.lo$||'`;\

	/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H   -I.   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT usbpp.lo -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o usbpp.lo usbpp.cpp &&\

	mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Plo

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT linux.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/linux.Tpo -c linux.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/linux.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT linux.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/linux.Tpo -c linux.c -o linux.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT usbpp.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/usbpp.Tpo -c usbpp.cpp  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/usbpp.o

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -version-info 8:4:4 -release 0.1 -export-dynamic    -o libusb.la -rpath /usr/lib usb.lo error.lo descriptors.lo linux.lo  

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/usb.o .libs/error.o .libs/descriptors.o .libs/linux.o   -march=i686 -Wl,-soname -Wl,libusb-0.1.so.4 -o .libs/libusb-0.1.so.4.4.4

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT usbpp.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/usbpp.Tpo -c usbpp.cpp -o usbpp.o >/dev/null 2>&1

(cd .libs && rm -f libusb-0.1.so.4 && ln -s libusb-0.1.so.4.4.4 libusb-0.1.so.4)

(cd .libs && rm -f libusb.so && ln -s libusb-0.1.so.4.4.4 libusb.so)

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libusb.a  usb.o error.o descriptors.o linux.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libusb.a

creating libusb.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libusb.la && ln -s ../libusb.la libusb.la)

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -version-info 8:4:4 -release 0.1 -export-dynamic  -lusb   -o libusbpp.la -rpath /usr/lib usbpp.lo  

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -shared -nostdlib /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../crti.o /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/crtbeginS.o  .libs/usbpp.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12/work/libusb-0.1.12/.libs /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12/work/libusb-0.1.12/.libs/libusb.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2 -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../.. -lstdc++ -lm -lc -lgcc_s /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/crtendS.o /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../crtn.o  -march=i686 -Wl,-soname -Wl,libusbpp-0.1.so.4 -o .libs/libusbpp-0.1.so.4.4.4

(cd .libs && rm -f libusbpp-0.1.so.4 && ln -s libusbpp-0.1.so.4.4.4 libusbpp-0.1.so.4)

(cd .libs && rm -f libusbpp.so && ln -s libusbpp-0.1.so.4.4.4 libusbpp.so)

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libusbpp.a  usbpp.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libusbpp.a

creating libusbpp.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libusbpp.la && ln -s ../libusbpp.la libusbpp.la)

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12/work/libusb-0.1.12'

Making all in tests

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12/work/libusb-0.1.12/tests'

depbase=`echo testlibusb.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

	i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H   -I.. -I..    -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT testlibusb.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o testlibusb.o testlibusb.c &&\

	mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

depbase=`echo descriptor_test.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

	i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H   -I.. -I..    -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT descriptor_test.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o descriptor_test.o descriptor_test.cpp &&\

	mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

depbase=`echo id_test.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

	i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H   -I.. -I..    -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT id_test.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o id_test.o id_test.cpp &&\

	mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

depbase=`echo find_hubs.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

	i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H   -I.. -I..    -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT find_hubs.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o find_hubs.o find_hubs.cpp &&\

	mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

depbase=`echo find_mice.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

	i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H   -I.. -I..    -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT find_mice.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o find_mice.o find_mice.cpp &&\

	mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

depbase=`echo get_resolution.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

	i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H   -I.. -I..    -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT get_resolution.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o get_resolution.o get_resolution.cpp &&\

	mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

depbase=`echo hub_strings.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

	i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H   -I.. -I..    -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT hub_strings.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o hub_strings.o hub_strings.cpp &&\

	mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

depbase=`echo driver_name.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

	i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H   -I.. -I..    -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT driver_name.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o driver_name.o driver_name.cpp &&\

	mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall   -o testlibusb testlibusb.o ../libusb.la  

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe   -o descriptor_test descriptor_test.o ../libusbpp.la  

mkdir .libs

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -o .libs/testlibusb testlibusb.o  ../.libs/libusb.so 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -o .libs/descriptor_test descriptor_test.o  ../.libs/libusbpp.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12/work/libusb-0.1.12/.libs/libusb.so 

creating testlibusb

creating descriptor_test

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe   -o id_test id_test.o ../libusbpp.la  

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe   -o find_hubs find_hubs.o ../libusbpp.la  

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -o .libs/id_test id_test.o  ../.libs/libusbpp.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12/work/libusb-0.1.12/.libs/libusb.so 

creating id_test

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe   -o find_mice find_mice.o ../libusbpp.la  

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -o .libs/find_hubs find_hubs.o  ../.libs/libusbpp.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12/work/libusb-0.1.12/.libs/libusb.so 

creating find_hubs

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe   -o get_resolution get_resolution.o ../libusbpp.la  

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -o .libs/find_mice find_mice.o  ../.libs/libusbpp.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12/work/libusb-0.1.12/.libs/libusb.so 

creating find_mice

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe   -o hub_strings hub_strings.o ../libusbpp.la  

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -o .libs/get_resolution get_resolution.o  ../.libs/libusbpp.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12/work/libusb-0.1.12/.libs/libusb.so 

creating get_resolution

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -o .libs/hub_strings hub_strings.o  ../.libs/libusbpp.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12/work/libusb-0.1.12/.libs/libusb.so 

creating hub_strings

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe   -o driver_name driver_name.o ../libusbpp.la  

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -o .libs/driver_name driver_name.o  ../.libs/libusbpp.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12/work/libusb-0.1.12/.libs/libusb.so 

creating driver_name

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12/work/libusb-0.1.12/tests'

Making all in doc

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12/work/libusb-0.1.12/doc'

rm -rf html

mkdir html

jade -t sgml -d ./website.dsl\#html ./manual.sgml

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:8:19:E: "X21B6" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:9:19:E: "X21B7" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:10:17:E: "X21D3" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:11:18:E: "X21CA" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:12:18:E: "X21C3" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:13:18:E: "X21C2" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:14:18:E: "X21DA" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:15:17:E: "X219E" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:16:18:E: "X21C7" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:17:19:E: "X21A9" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:18:19:E: "X21AB" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:19:19:E: "X21A2" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:20:18:E: "X21BD" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:21:18:E: "X21BC" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:22:17:E: "X21D4" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:23:17:E: "X2194" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:24:19:E: "X21C6" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:25:19:E: "X21C4" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:26:18:E: "X21AD" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:27:19:E: "X21CC" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:28:19:E: "X21CB" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:29:16:E: "X21B0" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:30:16:E: "X21A6" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:31:18:E: "X22B8" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:32:18:E: "X2197" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:33:18:E: "X21CD" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:34:18:E: "X219A" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:35:18:E: "X21CE" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:36:18:E: "X21AE" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:37:18:E: "X219B" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:38:18:E: "X21CF" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:39:18:E: "X2196" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:40:18:E: "X21BA" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:41:18:E: "X21BB" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:42:18:E: "X21DB" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:43:17:E: "X21A0" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:44:18:E: "X21C9" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:45:19:E: "X21AA" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:46:19:E: "X21AC" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:47:19:E: "X21A3" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:48:18:E: "X219D" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:49:18:E: "X21C1" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:50:18:E: "X21C0" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:51:16:E: "X21B1" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:52:18:E: "X2198" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:53:18:E: "X2199" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:54:17:E: "X21D1" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:55:18:E: "X21C8" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:56:17:E: "X21D5" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:57:17:E: "X2195" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:58:18:E: "X21BF" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:59:18:E: "X21BE" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:60:18:E: "X21D0" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:61:18:E: "X2194" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:62:18:E: "X2194" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:63:18:E: "X21D2" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:8:18:E: "X2210" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:9:19:E: "X2306" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:10:19:E: "X22BC" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:11:16:E: "X22D2" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:12:16:E: "X22D3" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:13:18:E: "X22CE" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:14:18:E: "X22CF" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:15:17:E: "X22C4" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:16:19:E: "X22C7" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:17:19:E: "X22BA" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:18:19:E: "X22CB" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:19:19:E: "X22C9" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:20:19:E: "X229F" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:21:17:E: "X229B" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:22:17:E: "X229A" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:23:18:E: "X229D" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:24:17:E: "X2299" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:25:19:E: "X2296" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:26:18:E: "X2295" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:27:17:E: "X2298" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:28:19:E: "X2297" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:29:18:E: "X229E" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:30:19:E: "X2214" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:31:19:E: "X22CC" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:32:19:E: "X22CA" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:33:17:E: "X22C5" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:34:18:E: "X22A1" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:35:18:E: "X2216" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:36:18:E: "X2293" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:37:18:E: "X2294" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:38:19:E: "X2216" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:39:19:E: "X22C6" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:40:19:E: "X22A0" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:41:16:E: "X22A4" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:42:18:E: "X228E" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:43:19:E: "X2240" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:44:18:E: "X25CB" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:45:18:E: "X25BD" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:46:18:E: "X25B3" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:47:19:E: "X2210" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:48:17:E: "X220F" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsb.ent:49:16:E: "X2211" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsc.ent:6:18:E: "X2309" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsc.ent:7:19:E: "X230B" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsc.ent:8:19:E: "XE291" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsc.ent:9:19:E: "X231D" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsc.ent:10:19:E: "X231F" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsc.ent:11:18:E: "X2308" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsc.ent:12:19:E: "X230A" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsc.ent:14:19:E: "X231C" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsc.ent:15:19:E: "X231E" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:8:17:E: "XE411" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:9:16:E: "X2269" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:10:16:E: "X2269" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:11:18:E: "X22E7" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:12:17:E: "X2269" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:13:17:E: "XE2A2" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:14:16:E: "X2268" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:15:16:E: "X2268" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:16:18:E: "X22E6" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:17:17:E: "X2268" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:18:16:E: "X2249" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:19:18:E: "X2247" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:20:19:E: "X2262" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:21:16:E: "X2271" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:22:16:E: "X2271" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:23:17:E: "X2271" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:24:16:E: "X226F" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:25:16:E: "X2270" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:26:16:E: "X2270" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:27:17:E: "X2270" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:28:16:E: "X226E" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:29:18:E: "X22EA" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:30:19:E: "X22EC" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:31:17:E: "X2224" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:32:17:E: "X2226" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:33:16:E: "X2280" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:34:17:E: "X22E0" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:35:18:E: "X22EB" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:36:19:E: "X22ED" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:37:16:E: "X2281" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:38:17:E: "X22E1" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:39:17:E: "X2241" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:40:18:E: "X2244" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:41:18:E: "XE2AA" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:42:18:E: "X2226" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:43:17:E: "X2284" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:44:18:E: "X2288" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:45:18:E: "X2288" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:46:17:E: "X2285" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:47:18:E: "X2289" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:48:18:E: "X2289" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:49:19:E: "X22AC" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:50:19:E: "X22AD" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:51:19:E: "X22AF" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:52:19:E: "X22AE" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:53:18:E: "X22E8" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:54:17:E: "XE2B3" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:55:19:E: "X22E8" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:56:18:E: "X22E9" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:57:17:E: "XE2B5" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:58:19:E: "X22E9" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:59:18:E: "X228A" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:60:18:E: "X228A" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:61:18:E: "X228B" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:62:18:E: "X228B" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:63:19:E: "XE2B8" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:64:19:E: "X228A" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:65:19:E: "X228B" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsn.ent:66:19:E: "X228B" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amso.ent:8:16:E: "X2220" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amso.ent:9:19:E: "X2221" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amso.ent:10:17:E: "X2136" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amso.ent:11:19:E: "X2035" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amso.ent:12:17:E: "X2201" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amso.ent:13:19:E: "X2138" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amso.ent:14:16:E: "X2113" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amso.ent:15:18:E: "X2205" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amso.ent:16:18:E: "X2137" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amso.ent:17:18:E: "X2111" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amso.ent:18:19:E: "X0131" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amso.ent:20:19:E: "X2204" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amso.ent:21:15:E: "X24C8" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amso.ent:22:19:E: "X210F" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amso.ent:23:17:E: "X211C" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amso.ent:24:18:E: "XFE68" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amso.ent:25:19:E: "X2032" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amso.ent:26:19:E: "X2118" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsr.ent:8:16:E: "X224A" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsr.ent:9:18:E: "X224D" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsr.ent:10:18:E: "X224C" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsr.ent:11:18:E: "X220D" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsr.ent:12:19:E: "X22C8" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsr.ent:13:17:E: "X223D" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsr.ent:14:18:E: "X22CD" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsr.ent:15:17:E: "X224E" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsr.ent:16:18:E: "X224F" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsr.ent:17:17:E: "X2257" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsr.ent:18:19:E: "X2254" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsr.ent:19:18:E: "X22DE" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsr.ent:20:18:E: "X22DF" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsr.ent:21:18:E: "X227C" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsr.ent:22:18:E: "X22A3" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsr.ent:23:17:E: "X2256" is not a function name

jade:I: maximum number of errors (200) reached; change with -E option

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:6:16:E: "X0430" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:7:16:E: "X0410" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:8:16:E: "X0431" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:9:16:E: "X0411" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:10:16:E: "X0432" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:11:16:E: "X0412" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:12:16:E: "X0433" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:13:16:E: "X0413" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:14:16:E: "X0434" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:15:16:E: "X0414" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:16:17:E: "X0435" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:17:17:E: "X0415" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:18:17:E: "X0451" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:19:17:E: "X0401" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:20:17:E: "X0436" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:21:17:E: "X0416" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:22:16:E: "X0437" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:23:16:E: "X0417" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:24:16:E: "X0438" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:25:16:E: "X0418" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:26:16:E: "X0439" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:27:16:E: "X0419" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:28:16:E: "X043A" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:29:16:E: "X041A" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:30:16:E: "X043B" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:31:16:E: "X041B" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:32:16:E: "X043C" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:33:16:E: "X041C" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:34:16:E: "X043D" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:35:16:E: "X041D" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:36:16:E: "X043E" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:37:16:E: "X041E" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:38:16:E: "X043F" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:39:16:E: "X041F" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:40:16:E: "X0440" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:41:16:E: "X0420" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:42:16:E: "X0441" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:43:16:E: "X0421" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:44:16:E: "X0442" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:45:16:E: "X0422" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:46:16:E: "X0443" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:47:16:E: "X0423" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:48:16:E: "X0444" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:49:16:E: "X0424" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:50:17:E: "X0445" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:51:17:E: "X0425" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:52:17:E: "X0446" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:53:17:E: "X0426" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:54:17:E: "X0447" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:55:17:E: "X0427" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:56:17:E: "X0448" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:57:17:E: "X0428" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:58:19:E: "X0449" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:59:19:E: "X0429" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:60:19:E: "X044A" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:61:19:E: "X042A" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:62:16:E: "X044B" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:63:16:E: "X042B" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:64:19:E: "X044C" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:65:19:E: "X042C" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:66:16:E: "X044D" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:67:16:E: "X042D" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:68:17:E: "X044E" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:69:17:E: "X042E" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:70:17:E: "X044F" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:71:17:E: "X042F" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-cyr1.ent:72:19:E: "X2116" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:6:19:E: "X00E1" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:7:19:E: "X00C1" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:8:18:E: "X00E2" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:9:18:E: "X00C2" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:10:19:E: "X00E0" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:11:19:E: "X00C0" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:12:18:E: "X00E5" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:13:18:E: "X00C5" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:14:19:E: "X00E3" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:15:19:E: "X00C3" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:16:17:E: "X00E4" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:17:17:E: "X00C4" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:18:18:E: "X00E6" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:19:18:E: "X00C6" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:20:19:E: "X00E7" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:21:19:E: "X00C7" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:22:16:E: "X00F0" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:23:16:E: "X00D0" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:24:19:E: "X00E9" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:25:19:E: "X00C9" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:26:18:E: "X00EA" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:27:18:E: "X00CA" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:28:19:E: "X00E8" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:29:19:E: "X00C8" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:30:17:E: "X00EB" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:31:17:E: "X00CB" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:32:19:E: "X00ED" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:33:19:E: "X00CD" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:34:18:E: "X00EE" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:35:18:E: "X00CE" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:36:19:E: "X00EC" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:37:19:E: "X00CC" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:38:17:E: "X00EF" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:39:17:E: "X00CF" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:40:19:E: "X00F1" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:41:19:E: "X00D1" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:42:19:E: "X00F3" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:43:19:E: "X00D3" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:44:18:E: "X00F4" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:45:18:E: "X00D4" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:46:19:E: "X00F2" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:47:19:E: "X00D2" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:48:19:E: "X00F8" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:49:19:E: "X00D8" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:50:19:E: "X00F5" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:51:19:E: "X00D5" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:52:17:E: "X00F6" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:53:17:E: "X00D6" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:54:18:E: "X00DF" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:55:18:E: "X00FE" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:56:18:E: "X00DE" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:57:19:E: "X00FA" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:58:19:E: "X00DA" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:59:18:E: "X00FB" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:60:18:E: "X00DB" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:61:19:E: "X00F9" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:62:19:E: "X00D9" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:63:17:E: "X00FC" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:64:17:E: "X00DC" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:65:19:E: "X00FD" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:66:19:E: "X00DD" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:67:17:E: "X00FF" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:6:19:E: "X00E1" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:7:19:E: "X00C1" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:8:18:E: "X00E2" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:9:18:E: "X00C2" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:10:19:E: "X00E0" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:11:19:E: "X00C0" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:12:18:E: "X00E5" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:13:18:E: "X00C5" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:14:19:E: "X00E3" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:15:19:E: "X00C3" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat1.ent:

----------

## ekz

Tienes instalado openjade? que version tienes?

SAludos

----------

## fredvin27

Hola si tengo instalado openjade, lo acabo de revisar, tengo la version 1.3.2

si pongo en la consola openjade -v aparece 

openjade:I: "openjade" version "1.3.2"

openjade:I: "OpenSP" version "1.5.2"

----------

## chumi

Parece que el error aparece al generar la documentación. Si no la necesitas, puedes probar a quitarle el flag a ese paquete ( agregar 'dev-libs/libusb -doc' a '/etc/portage/package.use' ) y volver a emergerlo. Si te es necesaria la documentación, puedes probar a emerger la versión inestable ('~x86') por si estuviera corregido el problema.

Saludos!!

----------

## jgascon

¿Esto no tendrá que ver con la famosa libexpat? Según explica i92guboj, libexpat es una librería que se usa para manejar código xml, y a ti parece que lo que te falla es el xml...

----------

## i92guboj

 *jgascon wrote:*   

> ¿Esto no tendrá que ver con la famosa libexpat? Según explica i92guboj, libexpat es una librería que se usa para manejar código xml, y a ti parece que lo que te falla es el xml...

 

No parece ser el mismo caso, aunque la verdad ni siquiera se si jade enlaza con libexpat. En un vistazo rápido en bugs.gentoo.org veo que hay algunos hilos de libusb que falla an emerger con USE="doc", así que por lo visto no eres el primero al que le falla. Yo miraría por ahí a ver si encuentras una solución o algo. Mientras tanto, puedes emergerlo con USE="-doc", como te comentan arriba.esto te debería permitir instalarlo sin generar los documentos, que es la fase que falla.

----------

## fredvin27

Solucionado, quite el soporte doc a libusb, y ahora si pude instalar correctamente esa libreria, aunq me gustaria saber porq el soporte doc no es posible :S...

----------

